# Good prices on LED light bars



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought about using light bars for floundering but they were expensive as hell when I looked. These prices appear to be much better and I reckon you could engineer a nice submersible light. If they made them in warm white I'd order one to try out.


----------



## Mainsailman (Jan 5, 2013)

GREAT now I have to figure out a way to fit these on a kayak. Thanks for finding me more crap to do...


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

I just installed two 50" LED light bars on a buddies truck. They were $140 bucks from Amazon, they're extremely bright. The biggest down fall to the cheap light bars are the amount of amps drawn. The ones I just did where drawing just under 40 amps.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Go see Austin (forum member) at Mike Ryans on W street!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The ones I just did where drawing just under 40 amps.


WOW! That'll kill a battery fast!


----------

